# Spider ID



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone know what species this is? Getting them around the garage and yard. 
Web looks like something from a widow. This was a closeup. Spider was very small.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Can't be sure.

Look up Brown Recluse.

And do not get bit, it is quite harmful.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@roughneck, I don't think it's a brown recluse; they have a distinctive "fiddle" marking on the top of the thorax (that thing the legs come out of). Also, that spider is a lot fatter than a BR. Also, BRs don't do the web thing; they're more like wolf spiders, i.e., they run and pounce.

Note the picture below.

But, I must heartily concur with @de-nagorg: BRs do have a nasty, nasty bite, unique in the nasty world of spider bites. That's a leg wound pictured below.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> @roughneck, I don't think it's a brown recluse; they have a distinctive "fiddle" marking on the top of the thorax (that thing the legs come out of). Also, that spider is a lot fatter than a BR. Also, BRs don't do the web thing; they're more like wolf spiders, i.e., they run and pounce.
> 
> Note the picture below.
> 
> But, I must heartily concur with @de-nagorg: BRs do have a nasty, nasty bite, unique in the nasty world of spider bites. That's a leg wound pictured below.


Oh, GROSS, looks similar to what my foot looked like, the last time, before the AMPUTATION.


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe a Brown Widow Spider. An invasive species.



Aren't you in New York?


https://cisr.ucr.edu/invasive-species/brown-widow-spider


http://www.dec.ny.gov/docs/wildlife_pdf/commonspiders.pdf


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

It looks like one of those imposter widows. They bite but they are not deadly. I think they are just called false-black widows. They can be black to brown to tan in color. I think some of them will change color depending on the time of year as well.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We call them "writing" spiders, as they seem to be writing a message in their web. It really doesn't matter much since they all seem to form a small ball when you step on them. I don't like spiders.


----------

